# Free American Flyer Transformer



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a free American Flyer Transformer posted on the market place. Just pay shipping.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

PM sent.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

My thanks to Dave, my daughter-in-law picked up the transformer for me.


----------

